# needle valve issue



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

I don't know what's wrong with my needle valve. every morning when the solenoid is turned on by the timer, no bubble comes out from the regulator and I have to manually open the needle valve a little bit to see the bubble and then turn it back. if I don't do, it is just stuck like that. any idea how to fix this small headache? Thanks for any advise.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

Is it possible that your tank is getting low in CO2? What is the pressure gauge telling you? How new is the system?


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

No. the tank is just refilled. the working pressure is around 25 psi. but the regulator/needle valve is used one.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 16, 2009)

How far below the surface is your CO2 line going. I find with my system that if I go below 12 '' from the surface the gas cant push out the water that finds its way up the ailrline to the surface level.
Once the water is pushed out then no problem. Try raising your difuser a little and see if that helps


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*It is a good idea.*

I will try it when I go back home tonight. Thx!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe disconnect the needle valve and pass some co2 backwards through the valve to clean it. Open and close the valve a few times as you are doing it. It could be something trapped in the needle valve. Shine a light inside and see if there is any blockage. Also check the check valve for blockage and make sure the direction is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

I had the same problem and everything was brand new. It's like the needle valve works it's way shut over time. Keep adjusting it and it will eventually stay were you put it, these things need a little time to settle in. Mine drove me crazy for at least a week before it settled down.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*It is really frustrating sometimes*

You are luckier than I as I am driven crazy for more than month for this needle valve. If I forget to manually open it in the morning, then no CO2 comes through for the whole day.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Try it this way........open up your needle vale all the way to maximum....then control the CO2 flow with the regulator.....see if that works


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*Unfortunately I can't*

as the working pressure for the AqauMedic Regulator is fixed. I am thinking to add the 2nd inline needle valve while opening the 1st. This should work, right?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

myraymond said:


> as the working pressure for the AqauMedic Regulator is fixed. I am thinking to add the 2nd inline needle valve while opening the 1st. This should work, right?


It should!


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

fixed finally......


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2009)

Great! ..........once I got mine settled down and things became more stable, my plants just took off growing like crazy.


----------



## myraymond (Jul 21, 2008)

*the resolution is easier than expected*

I just relocated the check valve to be as close to the reactor as possible.


----------

